

How working on my own is working - notauser
http://theplanis.com/blog/workingalone/

======
notauser
I don't normally submit my own blog articles to YC but I thought this one
might be interesting as it includes some of my time tracker data before and
after starting up.

It's also the time of year when a lot of questions about solo YC applicants
get asked. I don't think I would recommend it unless you _really_ like what
you do - this is the only thing I have ever done where long days on one
project wouldn't cause me to get a bit frazzled.

Curiously I now spend more time talking to people, and especially new people,
than I ever did while working for someone else. Working from home is much more
social than it is made out to be.

